# Cool Beer Project On Makezine



## enoch (2/7/06)

I preface this post by saying I have no idea if the toy is available here...

Check this out from Makezine...(the link goes to instructables.com)


----------



## Doc (2/7/06)

Nice.
Similar in vein to the Water Bubbler converted to a Beer Blubber in the latested BYO mag 

Beers,
Doc


----------

